# Good non stick fry pan



## madelinez (May 10, 2020)

I realized the other day I only have cast iron pans left after slowly throwing out my teflon pans over the years.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a medium or high quality non stick pan, mainly for acidic stuff but also lazy eggs and that kind of thing?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 10, 2020)

I only buy my non-stick pans from the restaurant supply stores now. I find them on the “very goof” side of the scale. Very inexpensive.


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2020)

I've liked and still like the offerings from Swiss Diamond. But recently have purchased (and have been gifted) a couple from Vollrath, mine are from the Intrigue line for home use. They are induction compatible and look like they'll hold up awhile.






Vollrath 47757 Intrigue® Mirror Finish S/S 10-15/16" Fry Pan | Wasserstrom


This Fry pan is made with SteelCoat x3™ non stick coating for easy clean-up and reduces the need for cooking oil.




www.wasserstrom.com





For work non-stick, I've tried them all. Between the abuse, the high temp dish machines, high temp cooking, even "good" ones fail within a few months. I now buy $20 pans for work and throw them away after 6 months. Breaking out a new one is like giving the cook his favorite cookie.


----------



## panda (May 10, 2020)

6 months? Try 2 months, max lol


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2020)

Cheap boss. "You just got new pans......"


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 10, 2020)

madelinez said:


> I realized the other day I only have cast iron pans left after slowly throwing out my teflon pans over the years.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a medium or high quality non stick pan, mainly for acidic stuff but also lazy eggs and that kind of thing?


What size ?


----------



## Luftmensch (May 10, 2020)

madelinez said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a medium or high quality non stick pan



I don't have non-stick pans anymore. I had a couple of non-stick pans when share-housing. The quality of the cheap pans compared to more expensive ones didn't seem immediately obvious - I never spent much more than the cheapest. Like you, I now don't have any left and am only using cast-iron / stainless (happy to do lazy eggs and acidic food in the cast iron!).

I'd echo the other recommendations. Get any $20 pan you like... use your savings for other durable kitchen tools I reckon!


----------



## Barmoley (May 10, 2020)

I've had really good luck with zyliss pans.


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 10, 2020)

These are highly rated : Buy Madura Plus | Official ZWILLING Shop


----------



## Luftmensch (May 11, 2020)

ayumi_ishida said:


> These are highly rated : Buy Madura Plus | Official ZWILLING Shop



Those are very sleek!! Nice...


----------



## Tristan (May 11, 2020)

In my experience the price of a pan just makes you hold on to it longer when it no longer performs.
Been through Scan pans, Tefals, Random Korean brands...
These days I just buy whatever is non PFOA and heavily discounted. Or IKEA and try to cook everything on carbon


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 11, 2020)

I’ve tossed all my Teflon pots & pans, changed to ceramic for a while. Between top rated green pans & zwlling ceramic, the Zwlling lasts much longer. 

After I switched to French carbon steel flat bottom wok, I haven’t touched the ceramics coated. The seasoned carbon steel pan don’t stick & the food tastes better.


----------



## Famima (May 11, 2020)

Agree with the cheap approach, but I find myself very rarely using non-stick these days (so they last longer!) - carbon steel does most things better, and anything acidic is a prime candidate for stainless. The only things that really need or benefit from non-stick are scrambled eggs and delicate fish fillets. Possibly fried rice too, unless you've got a good patina going on your carbon pans.


----------



## ian (May 11, 2020)

I’m happy with Tramontina pans for nonstick. That’s usually what we use for scrambled eggs, omelettes, etc... Occasionally fish. Our usual morning egg pan is a 10 inch with no rivets on the inside, which is kinda amazing for cleanup. (It’s probably slightly less strong than pans with exposed rivets, but whatever, I cook at home.)


----------



## Tristan (May 11, 2020)

Famima said:


> Agree with the cheap approach, but I find myself very rarely using non-stick these days (so they last longer!) - carbon steel does most things better, and anything acidic is a prime candidate for stainless. The only things that really need or benefit from non-stick are scrambled eggs and delicate fish fillets. Possibly fried rice too, unless you've got a good patina going on your carbon pans.


I have 3 letters for you re: fried rice. Wok  amazing with a nice ultra thin carbon wok


----------



## M1k3 (May 11, 2020)

I've had good luck, so far, with the discount all-clad pans I picked up at Marshall's.


----------



## Michi (May 11, 2020)

I have a Tefal Jamie Oliver one:






Jamie Oliver by Tefal Mediterranean Stainless Steel Induction Range


The durable and daily cookware used by Jamie Oliver




www.tefal.com.au





It's been doing the job for about three years of daily use, and is as good as on the first day. I don't put it in the dishwasher though. There is no point, really. It cleans up so easily that I rather wash it in the sink than taking up a huge amount of space in the dishwasher.


----------



## Kgp (May 11, 2020)

I agree with All-Clad, have had two for more than 5 years.

I've also had good luck with the aluminum ones from Sam's Club. Just picked up a 12" last week for $20. Last one lasted at least 5 years.


----------



## parbaked (May 11, 2020)

I use carbon steel for non stick.


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 11, 2020)

I’ll second the nonstick all clad from marshalls


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 11, 2020)

I think I paid $12 bucks for this at a good restaurant supply house. It wears out, I toss it. It’s almost time.


----------



## Campbell (May 11, 2020)

For non-stick I go cast iron or carbon steel. If its really acidic, I reach for the stainless. So many great options out there.

I can't help but be suspicious of non-stick coatings.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 11, 2020)

Heathy ranking of non stick options:

Carbon steel/Cast ion > Ceramic > PTFE

Most non stick options are PTFE, they might use fancy names such as diamond coating lol, it’s still PTFE, known to release toxic components when highly heated. Even the ceramic, the material itself is healthy but the process to coat may use chemicals with issues unknown at this time, so its better option than PTFE but it’s still questionable.


----------



## jacko9 (May 11, 2020)

I just preseason my cast iron after acid foods - I use All-Clad non-stick because I had them before my Field Cast Iron but I keep the temperature down and never put them in the oven.


----------



## daveb (May 11, 2020)

Ceramic be suck.


----------



## ian (May 11, 2020)

Nonstick abilities:

nonstick > cast iron or carbon > my cat > ceramic


----------



## Kippington (May 11, 2020)

It turns out that Teflon (at a high temperature) breaks down into nasty gases that _destroys _the lungs of parrots - I'm talking death within a few minutes - and it's not so crash hot for humans either.




Also, Google "Teflon Baby".
I don't like to use the stuff. And besides, I can get really good non-stick results on a stainless steel surface.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 11, 2020)

Scary. My carbon pan sent teflon to the back shelf for sure.


----------



## Campbell (May 11, 2020)

Kippington said:


> It turns out that Teflon (at a high temperature) breaks down into nasty gases that _destroys _the lungs of parrots - I'm talking death within a few minutes - and it's not so crash hot for humans either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Hope those weren't your birds!!!


----------



## Kippington (May 11, 2020)

Campbell said:


> Wow. Hope those weren't your birds!!!


Not mine, thankfully. I've learned from other people's mistakes.


----------



## Campbell (May 11, 2020)

Kippington said:


> Not mine, thankfully. I've learned from other people's mistakes.


Its the best way to learn! 

Jeffery B. Rogers aka "The Culinary Fanatic" has a great youtube channel on cast iron and carbon steel. I learned a lot from him. 









The Culinary Fanatic


The Official YouTube Channel of Jeffrey B. Rogers I am not a chef, but I am a fanatic when it comes to cooking. I love cooking with antique and modern cast i...




www.youtube.com


----------



## rob (May 11, 2020)

Kippington said:


> It turns out that Teflon (at a high temperature) breaks down into nasty gases that _destroys _the lungs of parrots - I'm talking death within a few minutes - and it's not so crash hot for humans either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kipp, can I ask how you get good non-stick results on stainless? I find it to be almost the stickiest. 

What type of oil/butter/lard do you use to fry an egg or cook a steak? 

Regards Rob.


----------



## Kippington (May 12, 2020)

rob said:


> Hi Kipp, can I ask how you get good non-stick results on stainless? I find it to be almost the stickiest.
> 
> What type of oil/butter/lard do you use to fry an egg or cook a steak?
> 
> Regards Rob.


I made a clip of frying some eggs to show the results I get on stainless.
I didn't bother editing any of the video, so you can skip to 4:30 to see the end results - everything prior to that is only included just to prove I didn't pre-cook the eggs on a different pan or something. Near the end of the video, the eggs went into the grill for about a minute to cook the raw top.



I wish I had remembered to wipe out the surface at the end with some paper towel. Everything would've come right off...

You can reset your stainless surface to make it behave like this by scrubbing it with something fine and mildly abrasive, then heating the surface up to a straw colour, about 200-250°C (don't do this with Teflon!). This forms a smooth oxide layer on the surface of the steel. Let the pan cool to just above your cooking temp, add oil (the oxide layer soaks some of it in) and you're ready to go. The type of oil isn't all that important.

I cook steak differently, I tend to _want _it to stick to the pan, at least a little bit, to make a pan sauce out of the fond left behind.


----------



## madelinez (May 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, I'm starting to remember why I hated non-stick pans.

Can anyone suggest a decent frypan for acidic sauces/eggs? I love my cast iron pans but they take a while to heat up and even then they need special attention to prevent food sticking.


----------



## Doug (May 12, 2020)

Had to replace some pans when I got an induction range. Got a Madein cookware 10inch non stick frying pan(not ceramic or PTFE). Best non stick cookware that I've used, Use mostly for eggs and searing fish. After about a year and a half it still performs like it did new. Think I'll get twelve inch when it's back in stock. Was a little dubious because their marketing reminded me of Misen knives but i'm happy wit the pans I've bought from them. Good quality and fair price. Wouldn't buy a knife from them though.


----------



## rob (May 12, 2020)

Kippington said:


> I made a clip of frying some eggs to show the results I get on stainless.
> I didn't bother editing any of the video, so you can skip to 4:30 to see the end results - everything prior to that is only included just to prove I didn't pre-cook the eggs on a different pan or something. Near the end of the video, the eggs went into the grill for about a minute to cook the raw top.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## zetieum (May 12, 2020)

Buy a good stainless and a good carbon steel pan and keep them the decades to come. Teflon is toxic when you warm it and the concept of buying a pan that lasts 6 months is just an environmental aberration.


----------



## Famima (May 12, 2020)

rob said:


> Hi Kipp, can I ask how you get good non-stick results on stainless? I find it to be almost the stickiest.
> 
> What type of oil/butter/lard do you use to fry an egg or cook a steak?
> 
> Regards Rob.





(Ignore the marketing fluff, this is actually a great technique video!)
For many things you don't need oil actually (most meat, oily fish, etc.). Just the right temperature and patience not to try to turn too soon. Then you get a wicked fond to deglaze!


----------



## Michi (May 12, 2020)

Some information from a reliable source (as best as I know):






Perfluorooctanoic Acid (PFOA), Perfluorooctane Sulfonate (PFOS), and Related Chemicals


The possible effects of PFOA (and similar chemicals such as PFOS) on cancer risk are not completely understood. Learn more about these chemicals here.




www.cancer.org





Many manufacturers make non-stick pans that are PFOA-free. My experience with non-stick pans has been that they last a lot longer than six months. My Tefal pan is about three years old and as good as new. My very cheap Ikea non-stick pan is about two years old and also as good as new. Both get used a lot, almost daily.

The risk with non-stick pans is overheating. Above 260 ºC (500 ºF), they emit gasses that are suspected to be harmful to people. The way to avoid that is simple: don't overheat the pan.









Is Nonstick Cookware Actually Safe? It Depends, Experts Say.


These pots and pans are fine to a certain ... degree. Let's put it that way.




www.goodhousekeeping.com





I love my cast iron and stainless steel pans. And I love my non-stick pans, too. They each have their place. If I want something ripping hot, I don't use non-stick. Simple, and problem solved.


----------



## ian (May 12, 2020)

Yea... carbon and cast iron and stainless can be sort of nonstick. There’s Kip’s nice vid for stainless, and if I’m frying an egg I’ll use carbon and it’ll just slide all over the place. But if you want to make soft well scrambled eggs or something and don’t want to bother with scraping the stuff out of the pan at the end, it’s hard to beat nonstick. Yes, you can make scrambled eggs in the other pans, but it’s just easier in nonstick.


----------



## daveb (May 12, 2020)

Michi said:


> Many manufacturers make non-stick pans that are PFOA-free. My experience with non-stick pans has been that they last a lot longer than six months.



I think most of the "disposable" discussion re non-stick was in a segue into pro use. My home non-stick works find, lasts a long time. Swiss Diamond and now Vollrath - used only for fish and eggs. The 2 - 6 month lifespan in a pro kitchen I think is largely due to the commercial dish machines these cycle through several times a day as well as the high temp use.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 12, 2020)

Kippington said:


> I made a clip of frying some eggs to show the results I get on stainless.
> I didn't bother editing any of the video, so you can skip to 4:30 to see the end results - everything prior to that is only included just to prove I didn't pre-cook the eggs on a different pan or something. Near the end of the video, the eggs went into the grill for about a minute to cook the raw top.
> 
> 
> ...


kipp. Did that pan come into the video preheated? If not, it got hot fast! 

thanks for the vid.


----------



## ian (May 12, 2020)

Must be hot in Australia. If this isn’t proof of climate change, I don’t know what is.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 12, 2020)

I just did potstickers on my carbon pan. I’m delighted. It wiped clean. I thought I was screwed, but a hard jiggle at the end set them free.

the potstickers browned all mottled tho. Whatever. I was eating solo.


----------



## ian (May 12, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> the potstickers browned all mottled tho.



Ain’t no such thing as too much oil! If you’re not deep fryin’, you’re not livin’!


----------



## Campbell (May 12, 2020)

ian said:


> Ain’t no such thing as too much oil! If you’re not deep fryin’, you’re not livin’!


Spoken like a southerner! (but you're in Boston!?)


----------



## daveb (May 12, 2020)

South Boston?


----------



## Luftmensch (May 13, 2020)

Apart from health concerns... I have an aversion to pans that need throwing away at some point, be it 6 months or 5 years. A solidly built metal pan should literally last a lifetime. Second to that... if something _does_ stick to the surface it is nice to know I can whale down on the surface without seriously damaging it! On metal pans you can use a stiff scrubbing brush, paint-scraper or even steel wool!




madelinez said:


> Can anyone suggest a decent frypan for acidic sauces/eggs?



For pans, I am a cast-iron zealot (though all this talk is making me thing seriously about carbon pans). Don't worry too much about acidic stuff. I don't think twice. Seasoning waxes and wanes - it is organic and something that you need to maintain. If you make an acidic sauce... just replenish the seasoning afterwards!

There are probably better pans out there... but all the stainless in our house are Essteel. Australian owned, manufactured in Italy... if you like that sort of thing? They are well made and have solid, heavy bottoms. Zero complaints!

Not mad about their frying pans though.




Michi said:


> It cleans up so easily that I rather wash it in the sink than taking up a huge amount of space in the dishwasher.



We don't put our pots or pans in the dishwasher - also to save space. The outside surface of Essteel are so nice and shiny that it would be a shame to dull it in the dishwasher!


----------



## Michi (May 13, 2020)

There are also non-stick pans that are coated with something that looks like dark ceramic. (It looks a little like fine polished granite.) I don't know whether they contain Teflon, and I've never used one of those. But, from watching videos, they seem to work well. Anyone want to chime in with their experiences?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 13, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Apart from health concerns... I have an aversion to pans that need throwing away at some point, be it 6 months or 5 years. A solidly built metal pan should literally last a lifetime. Second to that... if something _does_ stick to the surface it is nice to know I can whale down on the surface without seriously damaging it! On metal pans you can use a stiff scrubbing brush, paint-scraper or even steel wool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 solid points!! pulling the chute on my carbon pan seasoning was an easy decision. i used 200 grit wet/dry sandpaper. i did it to my cast pan also.

Acidic sauces in carbon never works for me. my carbon paella pan. it's like groundhog day every time i use it for a paella. it strips the seasoning i develop using it as a big meat sear pan. i did one small Sharshuka in my carbon pan and took it to zero. 

in cast iron, they are more forgivable.


----------



## btbyrd (May 13, 2020)

The issue with acidic pans in carbon isn't just the pain in the ass of reseasoning it, but the fact that the existing seasoning ends up in your food. Who wants to eat a bunch of heat-damaged polymerized oil? And while it's nice to be able to "whale down" on your pan with sandpaper or whatever, it's even nicer to never have to. Carbon steel and cast iron are good for what they're good for, but they're not the only pans worth using. Especially for things like slow scrambled eggs.


----------



## Ivang (May 13, 2020)

I have a ton of cast iron, a bunch of stainless, a few carbon steel, and a couple of non stick. For non stick i use anolon nouvelle copper. Really good pans, last a long time and cook better than most of what i have.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 13, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> The issue with acidic pans in carbon isn't just the pain in the ass of reseasoning it, but the fact that the existing seasoning ends up in your food. Who wants to eat a bunch of heat-damaged polymerized oil? And while it's nice to be able to "whale down" on your pan with sandpaper or whatever, it's even nicer to never have to. Carbon steel and cast iron are good for what they're good for, but they're not the only pans worth using. Especially for things like slow scrambled eggs.


 True. I had to clean my pan after , I can’t remember, but it was a disaster. A sugary one. The sides are still a bit crunchy and has some buildup. But im cool with it. And I have done soft scrambled eggs with it fine.


----------



## Campbell (May 13, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> The issue with acidic pans in carbon isn't just the pain in the ass of reseasoning it, but the fact that the existing seasoning ends up in your food. Who wants to eat a bunch of heat-damaged polymerized oil? And while it's nice to be able to "whale down" on your pan with sandpaper or whatever, it's even nicer to never have to. Carbon steel and cast iron are good for what they're good for, but they're not the only pans worth using. Especially for things like slow scrambled eggs.


+1


----------



## Moooza (May 13, 2020)

Check out Hestan - it's not non-stick, but because it's so smooth and much harder finish, I consider it semi non-stick.









Hestan Culinary | Chef-Proven Performance


Why Hestan Culinary? Exclusive ProCore™ aluminum delivers 35% faster heat conduction and 20% greater cooking surface area for skillets. Shop today!




www.hestanculinary.com





They are expensive, but they are my favourite pans of all time, with none of the potential 'bad' side effects of non-stick coatings, including the very short life.


----------



## McMan (May 14, 2020)

sudsy9977 said:


> I’ll second the nonstick all clad from marshalls


I'll third it. Marshalls seems to always have the decent calphalons for twenty bucks. The problem with a lot of the other cheapo nonstick is that the pans are too thin. My thinking is that the coating is pretty much the same for most pans, so best to get a heavier pan. Vollrath are good too if you have a restaurant supply store nearby.


----------



## Luftmensch (May 14, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> The issue with acidic pans in carbon isn't just the pain in the ass of reseasoning it, but the fact that the existing seasoning ends up in your food. Who wants to eat a bunch of heat-damaged polymerized oil? And while it's nice to be able to "whale down" on your pan with sandpaper or whatever, it's even nicer to never have to.



True.... I guess there is no perfect pan? Or rather... every pan should be used 'correctly'?

While your logic is undeniable... I can't help but think I am exposing myself to nastier things in the food I love to caramelise or sear. Or even just in red and processed meats! At least on this... I am willing to expose myself to minuscule doses of known toxins... because they taste great


----------



## bahamaroot (May 14, 2020)

I bought these All-Clad HA-1A a few years ago during the factory seconds sale and really like them. 3-Pack Fry Pan Set / Hard Anodized - Packaging Damage
Near the end of the sale they usually go another 20% off. Got mine for like $65.


----------



## Dendrobatez (May 14, 2020)

I always go with cheapo Ross egg pans, I've never found the expensive ones coating to last longer and I'm less likely to hold onto a sticky cheap pan. I only use these pans for eggs and pompano.


----------



## ayumi_ishida (Apr 6, 2022)

ayumi_ishida said:


> These are highly rated : Buy Madura Plus | Official ZWILLING Shop
> 
> View attachment 79997



I bought the 10" the other day and cooked a few times with it ; eggs , pancakes , and fish fillet . 
Love it !


----------



## PNWanderlust (Apr 6, 2022)

All-Clad or Tramontina are great. I've had my All-Clad non-sticks for quite awhile now. I've taken seriously good care of all my pans, but the teflon stops being as non-stick after awhile. No scrapes or scratches on mine, even after 4 years, but I only use rubber spatulas in them and hand wash. TBH they are ready to replace, but I was impressed with the longevity.


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 6, 2022)

All clad has a seconds sale right now.


----------



## jns1989 (Dec 25, 2022)

I like this: All-clad hard anodized nonstick cookware set.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 25, 2022)

jns1989 said:


> I like this: All-clad hard anodized nonstick cookware set.


I bought one for my wife as she won't cook eggs without one and our old pan wore out. It turns out they are made in China and not as thick or nice as All Clad USA made pans. I don't use nonstick pans. I usually use carbon steel well-seasoned. I have a small carbon steel for fried eggs and a larger one for omelets and scrambles. Lately I am using a French copper steel line pan as it is my new toy, so I am cooking everything in it right now. It seems to only need a small amount of butter for me cooking eggs and a very low setting on my gas stove top. The copper transfers heat very well.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Dec 26, 2022)

I like my Demeyere 5-ply non-stick


----------



## salparadise (Dec 26, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> I've had good luck, so far, with the discount all-clad pans I picked up at Marshall's.


I bought an All Clad 10” aluminum non-stick at TJMax not too long ago for $20. I only use it for omelettes. Great value.


----------



## martchap (Dec 26, 2022)

madelinez said:


> I realized the other day I only have cast iron pans left after slowly throwing out my teflon pans over the years.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a medium or high quality non stick pan, mainly for acidic stuff but also lazy eggs and that kind of thing?


As a choice for an 'everyday' skillet, I've been using a Cuisinart 12" non-stick aluminum one for years. Somehow it just retains its non-sticki-ness and keeps going, and was relatively inexpensive. I also have more expensive Zwilling pans (like the knife company) that I recommend, but I reserve them for things like omelettes, carmelizing onions—tasks that require low heat or longer cooking times/more delicate operations. Guess what I'm saying is that it's good to have a workhorse skillet that's not precious (but works dependably), to offset the mileage on your 'good' set. And...embrace those cast iron pans that you have in your collection!


----------



## MarcelNL (Dec 26, 2022)

So far the Fissler Adamant ( or something similar) are keeping up quite good, I am starting to like them...need longer preheat than most and the point for turning down the heat needs to be tuned in afresh...now 21 days in use and they appear to be long lasting (long time Tefal Titanium user)


----------

